# Spaces sous Tiger?



## acidjack (23 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir si il existe un programme pour générer plusieurs bureaux comme spaces dans léopard mais sous tiger?

Un peu à l'image du cube de beryl c'est chouette aussi.

Merci


----------



## DualG4 (23 Octobre 2007)

Tu as &#231;a par exemple: http://virtuedesktops.info/


----------



## acidjack (23 Octobre 2007)

Merci bien


----------



## fantomas.fr (23 Octobre 2007)

J'ai essayé ce soft à plusieurs reprises, mais je trouve que chez moi il est assez instable.
Les applis ne se trouvent pas toujours dans les bons bureaux, et quelques fois même elles disparaissent completement.
Ca vient peut être de moi qui ne configure pas bien, je sais pas si pour les autres utilisateurs de ce logiciel c'est identique ?


----------



## vian (25 Octobre 2007)

Apperement avec Leopard qui arrive, ils ont stopp&#233; le d&#233;veloppement de Virtue Desktops...


----------



## kisco (25 Octobre 2007)

Il existe aussi Desktop Manager


----------

